# Weird behavior in Kenyi African Cichlid??



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a new 30 gallon tank with 4 cichlids and 1 plec algae eater. I plan on slowly adding a few more fish. My Kenyi Afrcian Cichlid who is about 3" long has started swimming across the front of the tank and quickly turning to his side to rub against the sand and then turns back up straight. Is this abnormal behavior for a cichlid? She has plenty of hiding places and has already staked her territory. Otherwise she is eating fine and seems to be doing good. I'm just curious about this behavior as this is the first tank I have had with cichlids.

Thanks!
Melinda

:fish:


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know much about cichlids, but rubbing on sand and rocks can be a sign of Ich. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I did some research and in cichlids it can be an early sign of sickness or disease so we applied the proper treatment, changed water, etc. and she already seems to be doing better. I'm sure its probably not from the treatment yet but from the disruption of the tank. None of the fish are showing any signs of ich nor do they have any spots or anything. I think we have, hopefully, caught it early.

Thanks!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

BTW, here is the info. I found in case anyone else needs to know:

Glancing 
is a fish behavior where a fish rubs itself on the bottom of the aquarium, or on the gravel, or on a rock or ornament. The fish rubs or glances because it is itchy.
An itchy fish often develops more serious Signs of Stress and Disease. If you see your fish glancing, you should immediately treat your aquarium. Click here for more about a Recommended Treatment.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

My rams do that sometimes, but they don't seem to be sick, they are even spawning! If your fish are scratching themselves alot, them that is probably a sign of disease, but I will bet my money that fish get itchy sometimes, just like humans, but its not always a sign of disease. Nevertheless, I do keep a close eye on my rams when I see them scratching themselves on the driftwood.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cichlid Dude! said:


> My rams do that sometimes, but they don't seem to be sick, they are even spawning! If your fish are scratching themselves alot, them that is probably a sign of disease, but I will bet my money that fish get itchy sometimes, just like humans, but its not always a sign of disease. Nevertheless, I do keep a close eye on my rams when I see them scratching themselves on the driftwood.


They all seem to be doing fine today! Its good to know that my fish are not the only ones that occasionally do it.


----------

